# Walther P99 Red Fiber Optic Sight Set



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Don't have a picture yet but I can tell you these sights are FANTASTIC!
They adjust for windage but not for elevation. If you use the default front sight #4 on your P99, then these will work for you fine... They are Walther quality and it took all of 60 seconds to install. The rear sight was faster than the front. They look and are factory, a perfect fit. Not blocky!
They glow great! I love them. I think I'm going to order a couple more sets for my other P99's.

I was concerned about the heat. When I shoot, a lot of the time it's pretty intensive and my pistol gets very hot. The fiber is big enough diameter and/or far enough away from the heat that the sights are not effeted... I am no longer concerned...
I highly recommend these sights!

I ordered them from KIEI. These folks are great to deal with. They provide that old fashioned service that is so hard to find any more:
http://kiei.biz/walther_accessories


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Kewl. If they didn't cost so much, maybe I'd try them too.

I had to switch to the #3 on my SW99, though. But, my P99c still has the standard #4.


----------

